# Osprey's in Halifax



## RyanNS (19 Apr 2005)

Just saw what I am pretty much sure was an Osprey fly overhead (downtown Halifax). Is the CF putting them through trials now   Didn't see any visiting ships in the harbor today. Anyone know where it was from or what it was doing here. Just curious more than anything as I have never seen one in person before.


----------



## leopard11 (19 Apr 2005)

from what i read somewhere i while ago (cant supply you with a link cause i dont remember where it was from) Americans were still testing theres in Canada to do cold weather testing on them.


----------



## Inch (19 Apr 2005)

They're in Shearwater doing icing trials and have been there all winter along with a Royal Navy Merlin that just left a couple weeks ago.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2005)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Thats my own personal a/c. I just dropped by for a donair and a few pounds of Chris Bros. pepperoni.



If you have a few more...drop by 11 hangar in greenwood will ya


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Apr 2005)

The US Osprey's have been in Halifax over the past two years completing trials as inch indicated.


----------

